# Strawberry Ice-off



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

I didn't see a post about this already so I thought I do the honors..........how are the ice conditions at the Berry, and when do y'all think the ice will start pulling away from the edges enough to get a float tube in there. First week of May? Thanks


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Last year it was the first week of May. I think it may go a week later this year, but what do I know; just a hunch I guess.

As of the first week of the month, I heard reports saying there is still more than 2 feet of ice all over the whole lake, and people were still ice fishing it. It only takes one week of warm weather and a stiff breeze to pull the cap off though. Believe me, I'm watching intently!


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I fished soft water at the berry last year the second to last week of April. I guess it depends on how much open water you want to fish? Soldier Creek dam usually has the first open water area worth fishing. I plan on fishing it before may this year as long as this weather keeps up. AS far as enough water to put a float tube in and have some room to move around I would say maybe the first of May. This time of year is better than Christmas for me.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

May 7th on the main lake...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Perfect! I'm going to get 4 weeks paid time off (not counting vacation time) starting at the end of this month. I hope to fish it a few times a week during that period 8)

I am so sick of work and overtime... cannot wait for it to end and softwater to be here!


-DallanC


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

This year, unless there is an incredible heat wave I predict the 3rd weekend of May and possibly later. 30 inches of ice and no soft edges as of 2pm on Sunday 4/11 and no slush either.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

catch22 said:


> This year, unless there is an incredible heat wave I predict the 3rd weekend of May and possibly later. 30 inches of ice and no soft edges as of 2pm on Sunday 4/11 and no slush either.


WOW!! Has it ever come off that late?? I keep a journal and the lakes in the area that have already iced off are about a week behind. I still think around May 7-9th. We shall see.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

In the mid 80's - I don't remember the year, but my kids were young and we made a trip to Dinosaur Park for Mother's Day and folks were snowmobiling on the Berry. This was before I discovered ice fishing. The reservoir was also a different size at that time. It was much smaller and more shallow.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the replies guys. Ice-off is a Christmas-like time indeed.


----------

